# [EVDL] Solar panel DIY, was: Hello/ new to the scene/ my wooden electric boat!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lee, How did that pail you bought 5 years ago work out? I've heard that
many of these encapsulants will eventually yellow. I still haven't finished
my panels alhough they are pretty well built. I had some old 1/2"
plastic sheets that I recycled by gluing them to a pressure treated frame.
I then sealed everything with silicone. I will glue the cells down with a
non corrosive orange RTV gasket maker and cover the whole assembly with 1/4
plexi. The enclosures (2) will be somwhat heavy (40 lbs each) but should be
sturdy and safe for the top of the boat. I fretted about glass as I
couldn't find a piece of tempered to fit and worried about shards of regular
glass falling on hapless boaters and swimmers from above if they ever
broke:-(





> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 11/10/2010 12:59 PM, Cor van de Water wrote:
> > > Lee - what price do you pay for your [Dow Corning 1-2577] pottant,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I know I might veer off topic here, but I really don't understand the
fascination with building PV panels ...
It is the last thing I'd want to DIY, on an EV or otherwise.

I know you are going to save money, but weigh that against 25 year
warranties, guaranteed weather
proofing, glass that is manufactured to take hail, standard racking etc ...
I'd put money on a mainstream manufacturers module beating out all but the
*best* home built
modules over 20+ years, if they last that long ....

On the other hand, if it works for you and your comfortable, go for it.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101111/0ac91e37/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, putting panels together, soldering etc is a lot of effort and then
hoping for long life is wishful thinking. However the biggest issue I have
with commercial ones is cost. I paid $249 for 480 watts worth of B+cells
including tabbing wire and solder and I have spend about $110 in building
enclosures. I know I'm dreaming if I get all that wattage but the cheapest
250 watt panel on ebay is $700. I have heard that manufactured
panels aren't that more than homemade but so far I haven't found anything
that is at least 4x more. Now if anyone knows where I can find them cheaper
please tell me...



> Dave Hymers <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I know I might veer off topic here, but I really don't understand the
> > fascination with building PV panels ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave Hymers <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I know I might veer off topic here, but I really don't understand the
> > fascination with building PV panels ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It puzzles me a bit too - for US residents. As you say the amount of =

effort that goes into it must make DIY a bit marginal compared with =

OTS units. BUT, if a/ you don't have much cash and your time is cheap =

or b/ you don't live in the US then it will make sense financially and =

as someone else has pointed out, practically, if you need odd shapes. =

Of course in the UK OTS PV costs the same in =A3 what it costs in USD in =

the US so there is a big incentive to go the DIY route. And, hey, =

it's fun!

But, as I have mentioned before, what puzzles me even more is this:- =

there are PV products available now that are so cheap to install that =

the cost of buying and installing a PV array capable of satisfying all =

ones domestic needs (assuming you have enough space) compares with =

buying it off the grid. Now why can't we BUY them? Why isn't every =

government in the world forcing the patent holders/manufacturers to =

get their product out into the market so we can stop this oil nonsense =

now?

Anyone? (OK, I know the answer already).

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> Dan Baker wrote:
> 
> > Yes, putting panels together, soldering etc is a lot of effort and =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Dan,

Normally you either buy tempered glass the size you specify or you get 
a sheet of ordinary float glass cut to size and then send it off and 
get it tempered. And it is *AMAZINGLY* strong. Still brittle though, 
so BIG hail will still be an issue. But that's relatively uncommon 
(certainly over here). Won't plexxi-glass yellow and go brittle in 
time?

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> Dan Baker wrote:
> 
> > Lee, How did that pail you bought 5 years ago work out? I've heard
> > that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Now why can't we BUY them? Why isn't every
> > government in the world forcing the patent holders/manufacturers to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> 
> > On Fri, Nov 12, 2010 at 6:12 AM, Martin WINLOW <[email protected]
> > >wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah.... frankly, I'm not that interested in the thin film (not being able
to buy it only being part of the disinterest). I trust the standard
cyrstalline PV over the newer thin film and nanosolar stuff. 35 year track
record for stability and efficiency is better than any of the thin film
that's commercially available (even if it's not available to residential).
None of the thin film has a track record for being stable that long, and has
historically had problems degrading quite quickly (like 5% a year, vs 0.5%
for crystalline silicon)... Not to say that it's not being fixed, but we
don't know for sure yet... I've been in this industry for 15+ years, and
I've seen lots of "forward looking statements" aimed more at investors than
contractors -- about 5% of them turn into real products that meet what the
predictions stated, and usually 5 to 8 years after you first hear about
them.... Since I've been looking at it, the price of crystalline PV has
halved or more. A 230 watt panel costs about the same now as the first 40
watt panel my dad bought in 1983. Still expensive, it's true, but from my
perspective, it's gotten dirt cheap compared to what it used to be.

Z



> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Z,

That is an interesting and helpful insight. I guess my situation is 
like many who want to 'invest' in technology - do I take the plunge 
now or hang on for a bit in the hope that new advances will bring more 
bang for the same buck . But certainly, it still would make 
significant economic sense for me to make my own panels - especially 
as I only need a kW or so's worth.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> 
> > Ah.... frankly, I'm not that interested in the thin film (not
> > being able
> ...


----------

